# Great article about low-pass or anti-aliasing (AA) filters



## Ben (Mar 27, 2012)

Just that. Short, but very instructive. Enjoy:

http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/117627-new-36mp-nikon-d800e-is-it-too-sharp-for-you

8)


----------

